# German Shepherd Vs. Standard Poodle. Exercise Reqs



## maroon

Former German shepherd owner here and after being dogless for 5 years now, I think I'm finally ready to get another dog in the family. I'm currently contemplating a poodle. Eitherway, anyone here have a GSD (or had one) and can compare their exercise requirements with a Standard?

I used to take our GSD for a ~30min walk daily in the morning and then 2x a week we'd go for another ~30 min walk after work. I work 9-6, but my wife is a stay at home cook, so she took care of our dog throughout the day. On the weekends, we'd almost always go to a local dog park. Our GSD was probably more lazier then the avg german shepherd, but hey I didn't mind:act-up: Eitherway, does that sound like appropriate exercise for a standard? I don't wanna bite more off then I can chew...


----------



## Indiana

I have two standard poodles, 10 months old, so at this point mine need a lot of exercise. But as you mentioned (you said your dog was probably lazier than average), there are different levels of energy in the same breed so you could just interview breeders and find a puppy with the energy level that you want. They usually have a good idea of what each of their puppies will be like, in my opinion. We take our two dogs for a 30 minute run in the mornings, followed by 15 or 20 minutes of vigorous play in a large field. After work, they get another 1/2 hour or hour of vigorous free play (fetching with a chuck-it--they really race after that ball!). As you probably remember from your GSD, it's easy to tell if they're getting or not getting enough exercise! But it's possible to get a couch potato or a real go-getter. One thing I can promise you, poodles have personality plus! You'll never be sorry you got one. Oh yeah, and also, I'm looking forward to my dogs settling down somewhat after they reach full maturity. I can already see it starting. Yay!


----------



## mom24doggies

I have a mini, not a standard, but sometimes I think he is a standard-sized ball of energy trapped in a small body!! Like Indiana said, every dog is an individual. Some spoos might need 1-2 hours of brisk walking, others would be just fine with 1\2 hr in the morning and some fetch or dog park time throughout the week. I walk my mini for about 1\2 hr-45 mins everyday, or however long it takes us to do 1.5-2 miles. (if I'm walking the neighbor's dogs for them, we do 2, as they are crraaaazzzy!!) And we walk pretty fast...I'm not a runner, so brisk walk it is!! And he gets some off leash time too. That combined with fetch throughout the week and a dog park trip, plus whatever silly games he invents during the day keep him satisfied. Mental stimulation is important too...I don't do a lot of "trick training", but we do work on come, sit, stay, down, and heel fairly frequently. And every now and then I set up my own little "agility course" and we go over some jumps and walk on boards.  My little brother even pounded some stakes into the ground for weave poles!


----------



## Leooonie

I have a 'spoo' sized mini... and he was pretty active when he was a proper pup (he is almost 3).. I used to take him out for 30-40mins before school, then another same time walk after.
then it gradually became a 15min walk before school then 40min-1hr walk. but thats because he likes whizzing around and I LOVE walkign 

at the weekend we can easily spend 2-3 hrs rambling in fields...

it really depends on the dog and how you being exercising them. if you do too much exercise the dog may be more 'active' by default at it grows.
even if you do 'too little' there is always the option of just spending some time training and playing and that can help wear them out


----------



## Indiana

That's true, just an offside observation with my two; grooming them also calms them down. In the evenings after our romp at the dog park, when we come back they're still wired, so I often comb them out and scissor a bit as needed; afterward the dogs just crash.


----------



## DivinityPoodles

GSD's for over 25 years, all mostly working lines, so very high energy.

Standards now. Working lines again.

Same energy level. Similar need for mental and physical stimulation. Adding the second dog has (as it did in the past) made things much easier. LOL 

Oh and no shedding WOO HOO


----------



## fjm

I have a toy poodle - but she gets (and needs) 1 - 1.5 hours or more of off leash exercise every day. And she will still frequently have a fit of the zoomies on the way home!


----------



## vicky2200

I have a GSD and I know a fair amount about both breeds ( I have a toy poodle, but know about the standard too.) I think their exercise needs should be pretty much the same. As a pup, your poodle will need a lot of physical and mental stimulation. The same goes with a GSD. Both are incredibly smart and want to please their owners. As far as exercise goes, you should be okay.

Have you considered the grooming? Will you be taking your dog to a groomer ( that can get expensive as the hair grows FAST)? Have you picked out a groomer if you are going this route? Do you know people who recommend this groomer? Or are you going to do the grooming yourself? It can be quite a bit to handle if you have never had a poodle.


----------



## JE-UK

If you are used to a dog being happy with a single 30 min walk per day, I think you may be unpleasantly surprised :smile:.

My miniature (now nearly 3) gets 1/2 hour in the morning, an hour with a dog walker midday, and an hour in the evening, all off lead exercise. And on the weekends, we routinely do 3-4 hour hikes. Now, as an adult, that is totally enough for him. When he was a puppy, I often despaired of ever being able to tire him out. 

I have seen some standards that are quite mellow, but I've never seen a poodle puppy of any size that I would call mellow :smile:.

As Vickey2200 said, poodles also need a lot of mental stimulation, i.e. training, games, sports. 

Poodles are completely worth the time and energy, but they aren't really dogs that are happy to lie quietly in the corner.


----------



## outwest

They vary a lot by the type of lines they are from. Mine has a lot of agility poodles and is very active. If she doesn't get a good walk, I play fetch with her. If she doesn't get fetch she has burned a track in the back yard doing zoomies. Poodles are quite capable of exercising themselves if given enough space. If you don't have the space plan on daily fetch and walks. Energy level is not something you couldn't handle it sounds like. I know poodles who are much less active than mine, but I like mine bright, devilish and athletic.


----------



## stealthq

Not a former GSD owner, just commenting on the energy level of my 6mo. old standard pup. Keep in mind, I asked for a laid-back puppy. When I picked him up, his breeder told me that he was "very sweet and mellow, but with some fire in his belly".

I think she got it right. Kohl seems to be able to adjust his energy level depending on what's going on. 

On weekdays, I work all day, so he spends 8-12 and 1-5 in an ex-pen. I get up early so I can play indoor fetch/tug with him for an hour before putting him up so I can get ready and head to work. He gets 40min of either a walk, or a backyard soccer game with me at lunch time. When I get home at night, we'll do a little indoor training, or tracking games. Then he wants to play indoor fetch/tug for at least an hour or so. At this point, if I make it clear that I'm done playing by refusing to take his toy, he'll settle down on his own and let me do whatever I need to get done around the house. I'll usually let him follow me around so he can see what I'm doing and be involved. It keeps him happy and provides more training opportunities. If I don't 'make' him settle down, he will go until he collapses at around 9:30/10.

On weekends, he comes with me out to my parents' house. There, he plays constantly with their dog, a 1yr old sheltie. Completely wears their dog out, and Kohl is still raring to go. We've taken the two of them to one of the few off leash areas near us, and Kohl never acts like he's tired. He doesn't act nutty (after the first 30min), just if you want to go he's ready, willing and able. At my parents' house, he has to be put in a down-stay or he is in constant motion - I guess from the excitement of having a playmate - until he finally crashes at night.


----------

